# Free Rice



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Morning all!!!

I found this link on the BBC website:- www.freerice.com

"An internet word game has generated enough rice to feed 50,000 people for one day, the UN's World Food Programme (WFP) has said.

The game, FreeRice, tests the vocabulary of participants. For each click on a correct answer, the website donates money to buy 10 grains of rice.

Companies advertising on the website provide the money to the WFP to buy and distribute the rice.

FreeRice went online in early October and has now raised 1bn grains of rice."

It is fun to do and it is generating food for the poor at the same time!!

Sue 

And of course:- This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Great find - thanks!

Tony
x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Wow, great game! it's just taken me about 15 minutes to donate 1000 grains of rice.

Me, I swallowed a dictionary!

C~x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

It's very good Sades. 

I knew what they meant, or I worked most of them out. I love this kind of word puzzle.

C~x


----------



## Fluffs (Aug 31, 2004)

Just done 600 grains - do you think that's a bowl full?


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

just did 1500 with a little help from google    
great find Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

ooh not sure I am clever enough for this, I will try it tommorow
 Sue 
~Dizzi~


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

blimey 

12830 and i closed the window or would have been here all night!

and i didnt use google 

Em


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Absolutely, brilliant and gaining in popularity all the time. 

Thanks for finding it, saved it to my favourites.

Louj x


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

That is fab !

Thank you for posting.

I have emailed the link to everyone in my address book with a brief note asking them to play too


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

> FreeRice automatically adjusts to your level of vocabulary. It starts by giving you words at different levels of difficulty and then, based on how you do, assigns you an approximate starting level. You then determine a more exact level for yourself as you play. When you get a word wrong, you go to an easier level. When you get three words in a row right, you go to a harder level. This one-to-three ratio is best for keeping you at the "outer fringe" of your vocabulary, where learning can take place.


2180 my Voc level was 26 - 31

Whats yours


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

blimey v addictive and I am meant to be working.

so far have managed 2000 grains and am on betweem level 36 and 37.....but I find some of the 37s easier than the lower value ones!


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Great idea.

Tracy xxx


----------



## ~SUGAR~ (Mar 25, 2006)

Loving it...and nice to think I'm doing some good at the same time!


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I've been playing none stop for days & managed to get to 46 once but it soon shoots back down again!


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Can't get past 39 at the mo   - need to practice more! 

Professor Waffle 46 sounds fantastic!


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I did literature at Uni so it does help a lot, love Shakespeare & Donne etc etc


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Sounds wonderful, far more interesting than my social science degree, and clearly more useful!


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

only when it comes to this quiz!!!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Anyone still playing


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

Just found it tonight - addictive, only got upto 35, then dropped back down again, will continue to play and pass on to others too.


----------



## Imogen (Jul 18, 2003)

Ooooh, very addictive  
Did 2200 grains (seems a bit of a drop in the ocean of what's needed, but never mind) really enjoyed it and had an ave level of 47 (do they have a scale of what's ave / good tho'
Thanks for finding it.
Imogenx.


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

If you go to the FAQ's it tells you the top mark is 50! I still haven't made it past 47 & this week have only made it to 42 as brain seems to have died over the break


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

i gave up at 5000 and no cheating


----------

